# Tomcat ClassNotFoundException



## Revenant (20. Apr 2007)

Hi,

ich muss ne Web-Applikation auf nem Tomcat Server zum laufen bringen. Leider hab ich das Problem, dass einige .jsp's (bzw. deren Klassen) nicht gefunden werden können. Ich hab erst angefangen mich in Tomcat einzuarbeiten, es kann sich also auch um nen echt trivialen Fehler handeln...

Die Verzeichnisstruktur der Web-Anwendung entspricht eigentlich den Tomcat Spezifikationen.
Den context in der server.xml hab ich auch auf meine Anwendung gesetzt. Im Prinzip funktioniert die Applikation auch. Man kann sich über die Loginseite einwählen usw. Trotzdem bekomme ich beim Zugriff auf einige .jsp's die Fehlermeldung:

Ausuz aus dem Logfile:


```
20.04.2007 09:16:22 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: Marking servlet com.xxx.yyy.web.jsps.app_AutoID.jsp.InventoryStatus_jsp as unavailable
20.04.2007 09:16:22 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error loading WebappClassLoader
  delegate: false
  repositories:
    /WEB-INF/classes/
----------> Parent Classloader:
org.apache.catalina.loader.StandardClassLoader@b6ece5
 com.xxx.yyy.web.jsps.app_AutoID.jsp.InventoryStatus_jsp
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.xxx.yyy.web.jsps.app_AutoID.jsp.InventoryStatus_jsp
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1358)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1204)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.loadServlet(StandardWrapper.java:1083)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.allocate(StandardWrapper.java:806)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:133)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:216)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:634)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:445)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
20.04.2007 09:16:22 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Allocate exception for servlet com.xxx.yyy.web.jsps.app_AutoID.jsp.InventoryStatus_jsp
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.xxx.yyy.web.jsps.app_AutoID.jsp.InventoryStatus_jsp
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1358)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1204)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.loadServlet(StandardWrapper.java:1083)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.allocate(StandardWrapper.java:806)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:133)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:216)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:634)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:445)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
20.04.2007 09:16:22 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: jsp: error.jsp: Uncought exception occurred!
```


ich such/googel jetzt schon seit gestern morgen den Fehler aber ich packs iwie nicht. Ich hab erst gedacht es is sowas wie ein Classpath Fehler aber das verwirrende ist ja, dass andere Seiten in genau dem gleichen Verzeichnis wie die InventoryStatus.jsp liegen, diese aber ohne Probleme verarbeitet werden können.


----------



## DP (20. Apr 2007)

1. verschoben
2. sind die jars im lib-verzeichnis?!

mfg


----------



## Revenant (20. Apr 2007)

1. es sollte vllt mal jemand den Titel zum J2EE Forum ändern (da steht Tomcat drin)
2. ja


----------



## Revenant (20. Apr 2007)

ok

Fehler war ein falsches Mapping in der web.xml. Dort wurde teilweise auf bereits vorkompilierte .jsps verwiesen die jedoch gar nicht existierten (Fehler im jspc task des Ant Build Scripts). Tomcat benötigt ja unkompilierte jsps


----------



## DP (20. Apr 2007)

schreib halt mal ne faq


----------



## Revenant (20. Apr 2007)

WER hat meinen Thread abgehakt? Und was soll ich machn? Ne faq? Gibts doch schon.

EDIT: ach du Süßa warst des he    schreibt man abhaken nicht ohne 'r'?


----------



## masta // thomas (20. Apr 2007)

ist ein insider @ 'r'


----------

